# Yuk.    Pink chicken.



## pc farmer (Aug 7, 2016)

It's cured.     Now that's out of the way.  I cured a bird in pops brine in the Briner Jr.





Soaked for 4 days.

Seasoned with some Jamaica chicken seasoning and on the rotisserie over oak.



Bout half way done.



High heat cured chicken.







Yes it was fully cooked.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 7, 2016)

Nice. I like smoked and cured poultry. The Cure making the Leg Quarters Pink, is the exact reason I never make cured chicken for company. To much time explaining, it is supposed to be that way and why...JJ


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 7, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nice. I like smoked and cured poultry. The Cure making the Leg Quarters Pink, is the exact reason I never make cured chicken for company. To much time explaining, it is supposed to be that way and why...JJ



I still have to explain it to the wife.  She said " it's not done".   Lol.  I said it's cured.  Then she liked it.


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 7, 2016)

Nice chicken Adam!  "Points"  I am a new fan to cured poultry myself.  I didn't even think of having to explain the color to my guests. 

Mike


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 7, 2016)

Tasty lookin cured bird there man !  Thumbs Up


----------



## wade (Aug 7, 2016)

The chicken looks good


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 7, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nice. I like smoked and cured poultry. The Cure making the Leg Quarters Pink, is the exact reason I never make cured chicken for company. To much time explaining, it is supposed to be that way and why...JJ


That's when I say "OK. I'll eat it. Nice knowing you, I'll be dead in a few days." 

Same goes for "my bacon is raw" after it's been in blistering hot oil for ten minutes..


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 7, 2016)

Hmmm.. I lost my line before the quote.

Nice looking hen!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2016)

Nice job Adam!

It looks delicious!

Point!

Al


----------



## daveomak (Aug 8, 2016)

Adam, they look good to me...  I'd eat them....

Doesn't look too well cooked....  but tastes great... 













Turkey Legs cured and smoked2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 8, 2016


----------



## sota d (Aug 8, 2016)

Looks great! I've brined birds overnight, but never cured. Yours sure turned nice and moist. I just might have to give this a try.

 Points for the inspiration! Thanks, David.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks everyone.

I only do this twice a year.


----------



## bena (Aug 8, 2016)

The Briner... another gadget to get!..  That chicken looks on the money!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 8, 2016)

Huh, never saw that briner before...neat tool. The cured bird I've done before, except not whole, just pieces...either way, the cured flavor and texture...mmm...it's good eats. Yours looks scrumptious!!!

It's been way too long since my last round, though...can't remember when, so yeah, too long...I do have a few bags of TQ tucked away in my stash, soooo...

Thanks for sharing!!!

Eric


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 8, 2016)

Looks tasty to me! Nice smoke Adam. Funny all those folks at the fair and Disneyland walking around with turkey legs and the meat is as pink as can be!


----------



## gary s (Aug 8, 2016)

Good Job !!   Looks Tasty to me.

The first time I did one like that, I gave everybody a heads up, so they did,'t think 

I was serving under cooked chicken













Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 8, 2016)

BenA said:


> The Briner... another gadget to get!..  That chicken looks on the money!




Thanks.    I have the Jr sized, love it.  I am going to get the big one soon 





forluvofsmoke said:


> Huh, never saw that briner before...neat tool. The cured bird I've done before, except not whole, just pieces...either way, the cured flavor and texture...mmm...it's good eats. Yours looks scrumptious!!!
> 
> It's been way too long since my last round, though...can't remember when, so yeah, too long...I do have a few bags of TQ tucked away in my stash, soooo...
> 
> ...




Thanks Eric.  I went 4 days on this one.  The wife didn't like the texture.  I also didn't dry in the fridge for 2 days either.




dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty to me! Nice smoke Adam. Funny all those folks at the fair and Disneyland walking around with turkey legs and the meat is as pink as can be!



Thanks Case.  Yea but the cooks at Disney are pro's.   Everyone trusts them.    Lol




gary s said:


> Good Job !!   Looks Tasty to me.
> The first time I did one like that, I gave everybody a heads up, so they did,'t think
> I was serving under cooked chicken
> 
> ...



Thanks Gary.    I would never do cured chicken for a crowd of people.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2016)

Nice Job Adam!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My Son Smoked a Cured Turkey (from Dietrich's Meats) for Thanksgiving one time----We had to assure Mrs Bear a Bunch of times---"IT"S DONE, MOM !!!"

It was Fantastic!!

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 8, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job Adam!!Thumbs Up
> 
> Looks Great !!:drool ----:points:
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear.  At least people know under cooked chicken is very bad.   In my opinion it's the worst meat to under cook.


----------



## b-one (Aug 8, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 8, 2016)

b-one said:


> Looks tasty!



Thanks


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 8, 2016)

Tasty meal.

I get the same "it's not done" when I smoke whole birds: because of the smoke ring. Of course the meat should be pink closer to the bone, not outside (when is undercooked), but with a meal on the plate, who has time for "basic cooking lesson".


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 8, 2016)

Man oh man that looks fantastic! 

I've never cured a bird, either chicken or turkey.  Might have to do that.  

A local BBQ joint has a sign at each table saying "Our BBQ chickens have pink meat due to our smoking process.  The meat is cooked and safe to eat."  (I'm paraphrasing but that's the message). 

I do add a little Prague Powder #1 to all my poultry brines, like 1 tsp for two gallons, along with the other ingredients.  Gives the bird just a hint of the cured taste without the pink issues.


----------



## worktogthr (Aug 8, 2016)

That's looks awesome and I love  the high heat rotisserie cooking.  Haven't cures a bird in a while.  Definitely have to to so one


----------



## dukeburger (Aug 9, 2016)

I need to cure a bird..


----------



## tropics (Aug 9, 2016)

Adam that looks great,I would have a hard time convincing people it was cooked. Points

Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 9, 2016)

I was incharge of and served a Senior Luncheon as a student. We invited the local retirement home Senior Citizens to enjoy a free lunch. The menu was German Roladen. Thin pounded Beef top round cutlet, layered with Bacon, Onion. Pickle Spears and Mustard. The Rolls were seared and then Braised for *3 HOURS *in a Wine sauce until fork tender. The Cure in the Bacon caused a Pink Ring in the Beef. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I spent a good part of the afternoon explaining to those sweet Old Folks that, " the Pink is from the bacon and the Meat was Fully Cooked. " 

It is a shame that Commercially raised and processed Chicken and Turkey is contaminated and makes us so paranoid. Like Duck, Phesant ant Quail, if it was raised and handled properly, there would be no isse eating Chicken Pink. Leg meat is strinky under cooked but Chicken and Turkey Breast would Never be Dry if we could cook to 140-145 and not worry about it...JJ


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 9, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> It is a shame that Commercially raised and processed Chicken and Turkey is contaminated and makes us so paranoid. Like Duck, Phesant ant Quail, if it was raised and handled properly, there would be no isse eating Chicken Pink. Leg meat is strinky under cooked but Chicken and Turkey Breast would Never be Dry if we could cook to 140-145 and not worry about it...JJ


Well said Chef!


----------



## smokingjamaican (Aug 9, 2016)

just saw this ...


----------



## wade (Aug 9, 2016)

SmokingJamaican said:


> just saw this ...


That looks like a useful briner with the immersion disk.


----------



## disco (Aug 11, 2016)

Gee, Adam. I have yet to try this and you might just have pushed me over the edge.

Points for inspiration.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 11, 2016)

Wade said:


> That looks like a useful briner with the immersion disk.


Yup, I love the Briner.   The disk keep meat under the brine with interlocking grooves.


Disco said:


> Gee, Adam. I have yet to try this and you might just have pushed me over the edge.
> 
> Points for inspiration.
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco.   Cant believe you never tried this.


----------



## disco (Aug 12, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Thanks Disco.   Cant believe you never tried this.


Har! It has been on my to try list forever but just never came to the top.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 12, 2016)

Disco said:


> Har! It has been on my to try list forever but just never came to the top.



Bout time it gets moved to the top.


----------

